# Libellen - Laichzeit



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

da in unserem nagelneuen Teich schon viele Mückenlarven drin sind und ich mir dringend Libellenlarven wünsche, die diese auffressen, meine Frage:

Laichen __ Libellen jetzt überhaupt noch ab oder ist die Zeit vorbei? (Heißt das bei Libellen überhaupt ableichen? Na egal, ich mein halt, ob sie jetzt noch Eier legen, oder ob ich bis zum Frühjahr warten muss).

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

kauf Dir am besten einen engmaschigen Käscher, den brauchst Du eh' irgendwann oder laß Dir von einem Teichbesitzer ein paar Kquappen geben, der zuviele hat. Die Zeit für frischen Froschlaich ist eigentlich durch.

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

also ich habe bei mir vor ca. 1Woche noch eine große Libelle (10cm) am Teich bei der Eiablage beobachtet.
Ich denke also, Du mußt Deine Hoffnung noch nicht begraben  

@ Uwe,

kann es sein, dass Du nicht richtig gelesen hast?  

Carola frug nach Libelleneiern... nicht nach Kaulis...


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carola,

bei mir legen die __ Libellen seit Wochen ununterbrochen Eier ab.
Vor allem bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Geoorg,

ich muß Dir zustimmen!

Habe gestern mal wieder die ganz große Libelle im Sonnenschein bei der Eiablage beobachtet.  
Nur mit der Kamera wollte sie sich nicht einfangen lassen  


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carola,

auch bei uns sind die __ Libellen noch fleissig bei der Eiablage. Geht, meine ich, auch noch eine ganze Zeit so weiter.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Das sind ja gute Aussichten, dann will ich mal die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, dass sich auch unser Teichlein in der Libellenwelt bald herumsprechen wird.

Gruß

Carola


----------

